# What Lure are you wishing for Christmas?????



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I want the lucky craft LV500 crank bait in all my favorite colors!!

They are kinda expensive but if santa makes them they will be free :lol:

What is everyone else wishing will be under the tree?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

If I could have one thing for bassin', I'd like a new St Croix spinning rod. A Legend Elite in light action with a fast tip for good hook ups. They are so nice, light weight, and sensitive. Of course, a G-Loomis would work too if push came to shove :lol:

Good fishing dreaming all,
Dan


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The holidays usually bring ice-fishing related gifts. But it's always great to have the smell of Chompers tubes over the fireplace on Christmas morning! :lol:


----------



## Booyah21 (Dec 16, 2007)

jamesavp said:


> l:
> 
> What is everyone else wishing will be under the tree?


All of the cabellas, BPS catalog lol.

But if that fails i'd like a new revo reel.


----------

